# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Caffeine Induced Lucid Dream

## TheForgotten

I was reading a website which was talking about caffeine withdrawl induced lucid dreams... which got me to think more about it, whilst sipping a Pepsi.

Few points to ponder:

-Drinking caffeine prior to bed but ensuring you'll fall asleep before the caffeine is absorbed into the body is one technique to induce lucid dreaming.

-If someone is having withdrawl symptoms from caffeine, the affect of a lucid dream after employing the CILD is even greater.

-Careful, if you fail you'll have successfully robbed yourself of hours of precious sleep.

~~~

Wondering why this works... maybe a fail safe method of turning on specific brain activity but since you're already asleep, it produces a lucid dream.  I assume if too much caffeine is taken then it'll wake the individual up, working on the same basis that too much lucidity has the same effect.

Anyone tried this?  Seems like it'd make sense but who knows, I'm afraid of staying up all night if I fail, ha.

----------


## Arch

I am very interested by this, as I drink TONS of pepsi. I thought it had an adverse affect, but I guess if you drink it before it can be absorbed.

Caffeine increases attention, as well as memory performance, both contribute to realising you are dreaming.
I might have to look into this, and drink alot just before I go to bed.

Finally, if I am realistic, caffeine itself is not going to induce a lucid dream, it may aid like apple juice.

----------


## Quantiq

Interesting idea however I would expect that this would be near impossible to people who have or experience insomnia.





> I am very interested by this, *as I drink TONS of pepsi.* I thought it had an adverse affect, but I guess if you drink it before it can be absorbed.
> 
> Caffeine increases attention, as well as memory performance, both contribute to realising you are dreaming.
> I might have to look into this, and drink alot just before I go to bed.
> 
> Finally, if I am realistic, caffeine itself is not going to induce a lucid dream, it may aid like apple juice.



Whatever happened to coffee?  ::|:

----------


## Arch

> Interesting idea however I would expect that this would be near impossible to people who have or experience insomnia.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to coffee?



I don't like it.  :wink2:

----------


## Puffin

I find that for myself, caffeine has more of a physical effect (jitters, restlessness) than mental effects. A change in mentality, or consciousness, is usually the main cause of lucidity. I tried drinking pepsi and coffee (yuck!) a few times before bed, but I didn't really see any difference in my dreams. 

Does anyone know of a study that shows caffeine might improve clarity of mind or awareness? I'd be interested in having a look at it.

----------


## marwanin

if you drink caffeine before bed, you wil stay awake for about 5 hours :S

don't tell me you will sleep just before it gets absorbed.

----------


## Avalanche

Can I add cheese to this list? It may be placebo or chance, but my friend ate 4 slices of cheese right before bed because "lol they say it gives you nightmares, nightmares are like dreams, so cheese means dreams". 

And that night he had his first lucid dream. He ate it right before going to bed, and about 3 hours later after about 2.5 hours sleep, he woke up after a 30 seconds lucid.

----------


## faceonmars

If I drink coffee after 4 PM I _WILL_ have a hard time sleeping. Since it takes me well over 30 minutes to fall asleep drinking coffee before bed would simply get me wired. This might work for some but not for me.  :Oh noes:

----------


## Mancon

I find to get energy right away after drinking coffee, no time for me to fall asleep.

----------


## Zhaylin

Interesting indeed.  I don't lucid dream, but my dreams have been extremely vivid lately.  And I've been fighting sleep harder by taking MORE caffeine than usual.  I can take 2 caffeine pills (400 mg) and fall asleep.  I do that, because if I MUST sleep, the caffeine helps me to wake after about 3 hours.

----------


## MischiefManaged

I drink coffee during WBTB, helps a ton. I don't think it makes sense to take caffeine before going to sleep, rather after a few hours.
Boosts awareness big deal for me.

----------

